# Open Bristol Social Forum Meeting : 21st September



## munkeeunit (Sep 14, 2005)

~~~Forwarded Message~~~


Hello,

The next meeting of Bristol Social Forum will be on Wed 21st Sept. 7-9pm, @ 1 in 8, 160 Gloucester Rd. Map:
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/streetmap.dll?G2M?X=359100&Y=175533&A=Y&Z=1

How to get to us by bus: From the City Centre. 71,73,75,76,77,99. To stop near to the 1 in 8 centre, ask for Pigsty Hill (just past us.)
..................................

FIRST HALF

This month the Bristol Social Forum returns with an open discussion on issues surrounding strike action at Rolls Royce in Bristol, and the Gate Gourmet dispute, which recently brought Heathrow to a standstill.

If you have any views or similar experiences which you can share, come along and share them. If you have criticisms of the these disputes, the Bristol Social Forum is here to hear and debate those criticisms too.

Rolls-Royce Strike Action is Over
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/4237936.stm
Workers Vent Fury at Gate Gourmet
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/4237754.stm
..................................

SECOND HALF

What do you want from a Social Forum?
What can you do for the Social Forum?

The Bristol Social Forum constitution was put together during 6 months of public meetings in the run up to our successful launch at the end of April 2005. A reminder of the constitution is included below:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/bristolsocialforum/message/420

While we do now have an outline criteria to organise around, we do not have enough people actively involved in the Bristol Social Forum to actively pursue these criteria created by that public consultation.

People may genuinely wish to see an active forum emerge, and may also feel they have other committments which make this difficult. Most people already involved in campaigns have exactly the same committments.

Please find a way to get involved.


----------

